

Show HN: My first Chrome Extension, inspired by Aaron Swartz. - jdstraughan
http://jdstraughan.com/2013/01/29/nonews-is-good-news/

======
jdstraughan
A few more links:

Actual site of extension: <http://www.nonews.info/>

Google Chrome web store link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/no-
news-is-good-ne...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/no-news-is-good-
news/fnikidjfogfllkinoahanihoddalbhil)

GitHub page (source): <https://github.com/JDStraughan/nonews>

